# New Ten Gallon



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

So... Im getting a new ten gallon tank... I have plans to make it ONLY live plants (using SAND!)

But... I want to have fish in it OTHER than bettas (shocking I know!)
(I do have an adjustable heater for the tank btw)

I would LIKE to move my bronze corydoras into this tank and get "friends" for him (I know they do better in groups of at least 3.... but more is better)
I would LIKE to have a dwarf gourami in the tank (but if 3 cory's AND the gourami are to much I'll stick to JUST a cory tank)


If I do JUST bronze corydoras how many cory's can I have in the ten gallon?

If I do the gourami AND the corydoras how many cory can I have in the ten gallon?

If I DONT have any Cory's in the tank, what fish can get along with a gourami and how many of them can I have in the ten gallon with him?

Don't forget, this is a NP tank, it will be a few months before I'm even ready to get any fish (I need to get MORE plants and cycle the tank first)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Depending on how many live plants you put, you may not need to cycle.
Bronze cories are a lil big for a 10 gallon. But do 4-5 anyways, since you already have some, with or without gourami. Floor space is the big thing with cories.
The D.G. can work in a 10 gallon, but they are active little buggers and do enjoy some space. While it will work out fine, if you want to consider a honey gourami it may be better, they are more sedate than the dwarfs.

Without cories but with a gourami.. hmm that's a toughie. Do you like livebearers like platy or endlers? Or some x-ray tetra perhaps, a couple of cherry barbs (little bit of a tight squeeze). You could try a different bottom dweller, kuhli loaches.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Depending on how many live plants you put, you may not need to cycle.
> Bronze cories are a lil big for a 10 gallon. But do 4-5 anyways, since you already have some, with or without gourami. Floor space is the big thing with cories.
> The D.G. can work in a 10 gallon, but they are active little buggers and do enjoy some space. While it will work out fine, if you want to consider a honey gourami it may be better, they are more sedate than the dwarfs.
> 
> Without cories but with a gourami.. hmm that's a toughie. Do you like livebearers like platy or endlers? Or some x-ray tetra perhaps, a couple of cherry barbs (little bit of a tight squeeze). You could try a different bottom dweller, kuhli loaches.


I have a a bunch of hornwort and some java fern and Im planning to get a LOT more (I really like Baby Tear's)
I only have one bronze cory right now, I got him from a guy who had three corydoras (a peppered, an albino, and the bronze guy) in a small tank with a goldfish, the peppered and albino have both gone to homes with larger tanks and other of their kind (peppered went to a peppered "colony" and albino went to an "albino" colony) I've been unable to find the bronze a "like" home so I decided to keep him and hopefully set up a tank for him with more of "his kind"
I wanted to do a dwarf gourami because of their stripes and colors (I kind of fell in love with them at work a few weeks ago, lol)

I think Im going to def stick to the idea of having the cories.... could I get away with having a few "top dwellers" or some other fish in with them?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Any of the fish I listed with the gourami would work.
Ember tetra, lemon tetra, rasbora. All soft water fish that enjoy some acidity. 
For harder water, some small blue eyes, forktail blue eye, threadfin rainbowfish, spotted blue eye.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Wouldn't having the 4-5 corydoras AND a gourami already be enough for the tank though?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh. Yes!
I thought you were asking about fish and no gourami. 
No nothing else with the gourami.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Later once my living situation is a bit more... situated (right now its crowded) I plan to upgrade everything in the 10 gallon tank to my empty 30 gallon... right now I just don't have a place to put it (yet!) and restock it as needed


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Oh. Yes!
> I thought you were asking about fish and no gourami.
> No nothing else with the gourami.



Is there another kind of fish I can put in with the corries? (no gourami)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Any other the fish I already mentioned. 
If you want a challenge and have soft water.. Scarlet badis are nice. Mosquito rasbora, celestial pearl danio. All striking fish but a bit up there on maintenance. The scarlet badis will usually only take frozen and live foods. The other two just need great water. 3 badis.. or around 8 of either rasbora or danio. With the cories.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Any other the fish I already mentioned.
> If you want a challenge and have soft water.. Scarlet badis are nice. Mosquito rasbora, celestial pearl danio. All striking fish but a bit up there on maintenance. The scarlet badis will usually only take frozen and live foods. The other two just need great water. 3 badis.. or around 8 of either rasbora or danio. With the cories.


The new place Im at is well water, Im planning to test it next week (haven't had time yet) but I know it is REALLY good water (I used it when I got Hercules, the betta with the severe fin damage and his fins regrew faster while I was using this water)
I have never heard of the scarlet badis..... I looked them up on aquabid and only ONE person is selling them and the bidding ends WAY before I'll have my tank set up.... and Im not sure if there will be any more set up in a few months... where else can you get them?
I really like the Mosquito rasbora also but same thing again (though I think they are a bit more common, lol)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you have a specialty fish shop nearby? Or just box stores like pet smart?
Sometimes fish shops will order in fish you request. My fish shop has mosquito rasbora. They're yellow orange in the store but will colour up well in a good planted tank. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Do you have a specialty fish shop nearby? Or just box stores like pet smart?
> Sometimes fish shops will order in fish you request. My fish shop has mosquito rasbora. They're yellow orange in the store but will colour up well in a good planted tank.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sadly the ONLY petstore locally if the petsmart that I work at and we have NO rasboras :-/ If I want any specialty fish I have to order online which I prefer not to do since I have moved into a rural area and mail/ups is not really 100% and I don't KNOW the people like I did at my apartment (small town)
I will check with my managers and see if it is possible for us to get them though....


----------

